# Spannungswandler 12V auf 5V bauen



## Stinky-Winky (28. Mai 2010)

Weiß nicht ob ich das hier richtig reinschreibe...

Follgendes Problem, ich möchte aus einer Autobatterie (12V)
konstante 5V haben, die sich weder nach unten noch nach oben bewegen dürfen. Die 12V haben jedoch meist 12,6V die auch fallen können, jedoch die Ausgangsspannung von 5V darf sich nicht verändern, wie könnte ich das am einfachsten umsetzen?

Würde das gleich http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200476595482&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT funktionieren?


----------



## ComFreek (28. Mai 2010)

(Ist das Forum Hardware nicht für Computerhardware?)

Ziemlich billig, aber es kommt aus Shanghai.


----------



## Stinky-Winky (28. Mai 2010)

Hatte über google bissel gegoogelt wo ich of t mit den Thema hier gelandet bin, deshalb dachte ich ich frage mal, wenn ich hier damit falsch bin Sorry.

Ja das Teil ist billig und aus den Ausland, naja soll ja nur den Zweck erfüllen, und läuft auch keine 24h dauerhaft, ist nur für Testzwecke.


----------



## ComFreek (28. Mai 2010)

Stinky-Winky hat gesagt.:


> Ja das Teil ist billig und aus den Ausland, naja soll ja nur den Zweck erfüllen, und läuft auch keine 24h dauerhaft, ist nur für Testzwecke.



Also wenn es dich nicht stört, dass es aus dem Ausland kommt, ist es ok.

*EDIT: Was willst du denn mit den 5V machen?*


----------



## Stinky-Winky (28. Mai 2010)

Arbeite in der Autobranche und will ein Bauteil testen dazu müssen konstante 5V anliegen, das einfachste wer da die Autobatterie zu nehmen und die auf die 5V runterzuregeln, wollte es erst über ein Poti machen, jedoch bekommt man das nicht genau hin.

Und für den Preis brauche ich mich nicht selber hinstellen um das ganze zu bauen, da komme ich mit Versand über den Preis wenn ich alles einzeln bestelle...


----------



## Zinken (28. Mai 2010)

Wenn Du bloß konstante 5V brauchst, tut es auch ein einfacher Spannungsregler-IC (7805) vom Elektronikversand Deiner Wahl.

Je nach benötigter Leistung z.B.:
1A: http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17336&promotionareaSearchDetail=005
3A: http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/175269/SPANNUNGSREGLER-MC78T05CTKA78T05-FSC/0204453

Wenn Du Dir auf der Seite noch das zugehörige Datenblatt herunterlädst, findest Du darin sogar Beispielaufbauten mit allen benötigten Angaben.
Für Deine Anwendung brauchst Du zusätzlich höchstens noch 2 kleine Folienkondensatoren.
Bauzeit 5 Minuten, Materialpreis ca. 2€ ...


----------



## tombe (28. Mai 2010)

Schau mal hier:

pollin.de.

Da könnte vielleicht auch was für dich dabei sein.


----------



## Stinky-Winky (28. Mai 2010)

Also das Datenblatt sieht verständlich und einfach aus, nur kann ich daran dann meine Batterie hängen? Da hätte ich angst das das Bauteil sich in Luft auflöst.

Und es würde bei der ganzen Schaltung dann egal sein ob mal 12,6 oder nur mal 12V Volt anliegen raus kommen 5V ?!


----------



## Zinken (28. Mai 2010)

Da brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Solange Du nicht die Pins vertauscht, fliegt Dir auch nichts um die Ohren. 
An Eingangsspannung funktioniert alles zwischen ca. 7-8V und 35V. Also keine Probleme mit Autobatterien.
Raus kommen beim 78*05 * immer 5V. Daher der Name Spannungsregler...
Du musst nur wie gesagt beim Kauf darauf achten, wieviel Leistung Du am Ausgang benötigst. Ansonsten kannst Du da nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## hela (28. Mai 2010)

Zinken hat gesagt.:


> Da brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen zu machen...


... Ich würde mir doch welche machen: In der Artikelbeschreibung steht, dass es sich dabei um einen *step-up*-Wandler handelt. Du brauchst aber einen step-down-Wandler!
Ich habe diesen Wandler noch nie ausprobiert, aber es ist durchaus möglich, dass du bei 12V Eingangsspannung *keine 5V* am Ausgang erzeugen kannst.

edit: Das bezieht sich hier natürlich auf das Angebot aus China.


----------



## Zinken (28. Mai 2010)

Gerade wollte ich schon loslegen, dass die 78XX-ICs die Standard-0815-Positiv-Spannungsregler sind, die ich selbst schon massenweise - auch an Autobatterien - verbaut habe...


----------



## Stinky-Winky (28. Mai 2010)

Also um die Sache abzurunden und zusammenzufassen:

Ich nehme gleich das....

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17336&promotionareaSearchDetail=005


----------



## m_topic (29. Mai 2010)

Ich bin zwar kein Elektroniker aber so viel ich weiss wenn du einen Verbraucher an eine 5V Zener Diode parallel anschliesst, wirst du am Verbraucher genau die selbe Spannung haben.Für die restliche Spannung zu verbrennen brächtest du noch einen Vorwiederstand. Dadurch hättest du eine stabile 5V Spannung am Verbraucher. Z-Diode und Wiederstand bekommst du für ein paar Cent.


----------

